# Ponds and creeks freezing



## cotopaxi14 (Jun 6, 2015)

The water source for my cows is always frozen. I go out ever morning to break the ice off but then drive by 5 minutes later and it's already frozen again. Any ideas how to keep them from freezing.


----------



## charloisfarmer (Jul 12, 2015)

Get a water pump or some way to keep water mobbing in that area so it won't get the chance to freeze


----------



## charloisfarmer (Jul 12, 2015)

Moving instead of mobbing sorry


----------



## cotopaxi14 (Jun 6, 2015)

Do water pumps run off batteries? Cause I don't have a power source out there.


----------



## charloisfarmer (Jul 12, 2015)

I imagine u could find one but idk I've never looked for them


----------



## cotopaxi14 (Jun 6, 2015)

Ok thanks for the information


----------



## charloisfarmer (Jul 12, 2015)

No problem can't wait till spring


----------



## cotopaxi14 (Jun 6, 2015)

Yeah it's been a long winter


----------



## charloisfarmer (Jul 12, 2015)

Haha been great for us in Saskatchewan but I like the green grass and the chickens free ranging


----------



## cotopaxi14 (Jun 6, 2015)

Well at least it's getting nice somewhere. In Montana it's still full blown winter and is snowing and the temp is 0. I want winter to be over.


----------



## charloisfarmer (Jul 12, 2015)

That's sucks well good luck did u find a water pump than ran on a battery


----------



## cotopaxi14 (Jun 6, 2015)

No I found one that ran on solar panels but it's expensive and I don't think the solar panels can take the extreme cold and snow


----------



## charloisfarmer (Jul 12, 2015)

Ya well that sucks I wish there was a windmill that could somehow keep the water moving idk how maybe my next science fair lol


----------



## cotopaxi14 (Jun 6, 2015)

Let me know how that goes lol.


----------



## charloisfarmer (Jul 12, 2015)

Haha ok ill give it a try


----------



## cotopaxi14 (Jun 6, 2015)

I'm thinking about running an extension cord over a couple miles and just buy a regular water pump.


----------



## craigav (Apr 7, 2016)

Can you bring your cattle closer to the electricity? If so, then perhaps you can source the water the same as for your house (well?) and use a water trough with an electric heater in it.
~Craig


----------



## cotopaxi14 (Jun 6, 2015)

I don't think I can. It's to Ricky near my house


----------



## cotopaxi14 (Jun 6, 2015)

Rocky not Ricky


----------

